# Choosing name for mixed race asian/white baby: Anyone else?



## glaciergirl

Hi there. I am Asian (Hindu) and my OH is white. He's now started to take an interest in baby names! :wacko: 

Anyway I am desperate to have an Indian first name which is easy to say and works for both cultures. Why? Because our baby will have his english surname and if they have an english first name I am afraid of him/her losing their part Indian identity. He wants a name that is not too traditionally 'Indian'...! My name is Anjana - which is very traditional, but he loves that :wacko:

We have chosen Sarita for a girl which is a very pretty Hindu girls name (meaning flowing river), not very common and compliments our surname Ford. 

Boys names - I had my heart set on Sachin, but OH not sure so I need some advice on the ones suggested below - or maybe any others you have come across with other couples in similar circumstances?

Here are my suggestions:

Sachin (essence, existence)
Milan (a meeting, joining) 
Roshan (illumination)
Rohan (ascending)

My OH is keen on Milan, which I now understand is also a Czech name :winkwink: So any opinions or advice, esp on other options would be welcome! :flower:


----------



## Button#

I like Rohan best from your list and I think it goes well with your surname.


----------



## Indigo77

definitely Milan....
after milan kundera?


----------



## Twinkl3

I love the name Rohan :) x


----------



## Fliss

If your OH is already or can be turned into, a Tolkein fan - riders of Rohan? I like it :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

I like Rohan


----------



## Sini

Im northern european and my OH is a sikh/punjabi born in the uk. So we will definitely face some problems naming our kids! :D


----------



## glaciergirl

Sini said:


> Im northern european and my OH is a sikh/punjabi born in the uk. So we will definitely face some problems naming our kids! :D

Hi Sini

So good to meet someone else in a similar boat! My OH is very particular about wanting a name that reflects both of our heritage - and tbh it is really hard...
I think we are going to hold out until 20 week scan, find out sex of baby and then really give it some serious thought....

xx


----------



## glaciergirl

Fliss said:


> If your OH is already or can be turned into, a Tolkein fan - riders of Rohan? I like it :D

Fliss - this made me laugh! :haha: This is the one objection he has to the name!! He says all he can think of is LoTR...


----------



## glaciergirl

Indigo77 said:


> definitely Milan....
> after milan kundera?

Yes after we looked it up on an Indian name website - that was my first thought too....I am not sure about it personally but OH loves it and has never heard of Milan Kundera!


----------



## glaciergirl

Sini said:


> Im northern european and my OH is a sikh/punjabi born in the uk. So we will definitely face some problems naming our kids! :D

In another post I think u mentioned the name Miina as a possibility....well if you're having a girl and called her Meena (my sisters name :kiss:) or Mina that might work in a sikh punjabi family although it is a Hindu name. Sikhs tend to go for xxx-inder or xxx-jit names, like Parminder or Harjit - depends how keen he is I guess...


----------



## Sini

I couldnt pick an asian name my family would struggle pronouncing and writing - vice versa for OH. We have a girls name in mind. Miina is a finnish name, Meena is an asian name i believe so we would go for Miina pronounced M-e-e-n-a :)

Ull get there! I like you names! Sarita is a finnish name also. Milan and Rohan are adorable :)


----------



## Sini

Oh we posted at the same time :D


----------



## glaciergirl

Lol! On the same wavelength then...!

Miina (pronounced Meena) is a winner and his family will love it. From my experience lots of sikh and hindu families are choosing quite liberal and cross cultural names these days and not just sticking to the traditional ones!

Thanks for your comments :thumbup: - I think Sarita is the winning girls name (how nice to know it works in Finnish too) and I think if its a boy we will need to seriously sit down and consider when he arrives whether he is a Sachin or a Milan. :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Sini

My OH is Sanjay, his brother Sujay and they got a sister Priya. Their mom is hindu so that might be why they havent gone for -jeet -jeev -prit etc. OH isnt that religious but we want something suitable that reflects both of our backgrounds. If we have a boy we will be in biiiig trouble as we havent got a clue what name to pick :D

Ive noticed a lot of the names discussed on this forum are "american" and wouldnt really suit us.


----------



## glaciergirl

Thats a good sign then that him and his family have hindu/punjabi names. We loved Priya for a girl, but my cousin already used it, doh!

Indian boys names that work in both languages will be tough...I am trying to find names that are easy to say, spell and that his family will feel comfortable with....they are a very traditional English family from Gloucestershire...my OH names are Andrew Lionel John - so the super traditional Hindu names are out and my family couldn't cope with traditional English names (like the ones discussed on this forum). We could both go for Milan, hehe :haha:


----------

